# Whats the BEST



## mdcowby (Sep 11, 2011)

ROM out there, I've tried three so far

1 GummyChargedFE_2.0 Lots of reboots on my phone, GPS issues, Dev says he had no problems and left it at that.

2 GummyChargedGBE_2.0_RC1.2 This seem to be the stablest one but in contacts no way to get in or find any groups in contacts ( Not unless its somewhere I cant find

3 [ROM][KERNEL]TW4 Themed EP1W TouchWiz (Gingerbread) seems to be pretty fast at least it has group contacts but seems a bit back to stock, not finding any better ram as I did from the other two.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is no one "best". It's whatever works best for you. I'm liking TW4 right now. The Gingerbread version of Humble has promise, but it has a couple of versions to go. I've had a lot of the same issues with GC as you, and I've never liked the themes much, so I've pretty much given up on it for my use, but I don't mind mentioning it to others when asking what's available.


----------



## bsimcox (Jun 22, 2011)

all developers for the Charge do awesome work .. you wont be sorry with any of those set ups.. Dont forget to wipe : )


----------



## jewofa (Jun 28, 2011)

Im using TW4 currently and its great. However, I have tried practically all the ROMs and until Imnuts TW4 ROM i continually found myself going back to Eclipse 1.3.1 (was having a lot of issues with Gummy, FC, reboots, their email app would cause my pop3 account at work to duplicate and even triplicate emails, and it wouldnt read my battery when charging). Eclipse hasn't been updated in a while since the dev currently is trying to get a replacement charge from Samsung, but its an incredibly stable and snappy ROM. I never tried his GB Eclipse, but I assume its just as good...just waiting for the dev to come back, he was real close to completing a fresh update before he lost his charge


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

The best ROM out there right now is whatever you can find that fits your needs. I would suggest going with one based on EP1W, just because it seems to be the best build to base a ROM off of right now.

As for my ROM taking you back to a stock look and feel, it is meant to do that. Many AOSP apps, while easy to theme and skin, offer little in terms of functionality compared to their TouchWiz (or even Sense and Blur) counterparts. That is the reason I left many of the stock applications in place. My ROM is somewhat beta though, but we're hoping to fix up the lingering issues this weekend that people have found, and after that, try to start adding new features/enhancements. The features and additions though will take a while, and I'd like to fix the bugs before starting to add more to the ROM.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

imnuts, any chance there's a working Google Talk with vid chat from the Nexus S 4G that could be included?


----------



## mdcowby (Sep 11, 2011)

imnuts Thanks, I like the feel of this Rom and so far no issues no lags on my phone I do see you left some stock applications could lose a few more of those, I love the phone dialer and contact area works for what I need PLEASE dont change that maybe add something some of the ones I tried just was not what I was hoping, I kinda like stumbled on yours today wish that Rom could get a little lower, So I myself give this a 9 Good Job. :_con:


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd say either Gummy or imnuts' rom built on ep1w. I've used both, gone back and forth a few times, and can't pick a real favorite. However I am used to Gummy, as I've used that rom since the first version came out, and it's more blacked out, and so I tend to be on it more often, as I am right now. I like imnuts' rom because it has the familiar TW feel, but with an appealing color scheme, heavily devoted, and it no longer looks like a kids toy, like the stock rom does.

If you want the best tw feeling rom around, go with imnuts. But if you prefer the AOSP look and feel, go with kejar. It feels very much like aosp, but has mostly the same solid functionality and reliability of the stock setup. It'll likely be awhile before a true aosp rom will be able to match those factors, though it will almost certainly be faster.


----------

